
7 Habits that will make you a better developer - kethmar
https://youtu.be/NlZdVtYVo3E
======
kethmar
Habits are the cornerstone of success. At least that's what I believe. In case
one wants to become a great developer, good habits are vital.

In this short video, I list the 7 habits I believe have made me a better
developer.

